
Luigi – Python based ETL - dedalus
http://luigi.readthedocs.org/en/stable/
======
mindcrash
Title is slightly misleading, per the documentation:

"The purpose of Luigi is to address all the plumbing typically associated with
long-running batch processes. You want to chain many tasks, automate them, and
failures will happen. These tasks can be anything, but are typically long
running things like Hadoop jobs, dumping data to/from databases, running
machine learning algorithms, or anything else."

Especially mind the "These tasks can be anything" part.

